# الهندسة الطبية في بعض الجامعات



## مهندسه طبيه (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت بالبحث عن بعض الجامعات التي تدرس الهندسة الطبية في الوطن العربي وفي امريكا وهذه بعض منها​ 
في الدول العربية​


مصر​ 

1- جامعة القاهرة :قسم الهندسة الحيوية الطبية والمنظومات


http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/sbe/index.htm​ 


2-جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا :هندسه طبية​ 
http://www.must.edu/Engineering/Biom_Overview.php#​ 




3- جامعة حلوان :قسم الهندسة الحيوية والطبية​ 

http://www.helwan.edu.eg/enghelwan/index.php?option=com_*******&view=article&id=88&Itemid=103​ 



4- أكاديمية الشروق:هندسة طبية​ 
http://www.elshoroukacademy.edu.eg/ly7a bio.html​ 




الأردن:​ 


الجامعة الهاشمية:هندسه طبية​ 

http://www.ar.hu.edu.jo/fac/dept_ar/?deptid=55060000​ 



جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا:​ 

http://www.just.edu.jo/faculty/fac_depts.aspx?fac_id=1&dept_id=14&cat_id=About​ 



وجامعة عمان الأهلية​ 

http://www.ammanu.edu.jo/ar/areng/d3.aspx​ 





4- جامعة اليرموك​ 

http://hijjawi.yu.edu.jo/Department...formaticsEngDepartment/tabid/362/Default.aspx​ 





العراق​ 


جامعة النهرين :الهندسة الطبية​ 



جامعة بغداد:هندسة الطب الحياتي​ 
http://www.kecbu.net/biomedical.html​ 


هيئة التعليم التقني:قسم الأجهزة الطبية​ 




الإمارات​ 

جامعة عجمان:هندسة المعدات الطبية​ 

http://www.ajman.ac.ae/austweb/ar/indexcc08.html?catid=15&pageid=586&langid=1​ 






السودان​ 

1- جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا:الهندسة الطبية الحيوية​ 

http://www.sustech.edu/faculty_ar/department.php?coll_no=9&chk=a7b751cd18a66f8cd84b301f24267aab​ 


2- جامعة الجزيرة:​ 


في الدول الأجنبية​ 

أمريكا​ 

1- جامعة ميتشيغن ​ 
http://www.bme.umich.edu
/​ 


2- جامعة أوهايو​ 

http://engineering.osu.edu/departments/biomed.php​ 




3- جامعة بوسطن​ 

http://www.bu.edu/dbin/bme
/​ 


4- جامعة ساوث كارولينا​ 


http://www.usf.edu/Academics/Engineering-Tampa/Chemical-Engineering.asp​ 




جامعة يال​ 

http://www.yale.edu/yalecollege/publications/ycps/chapter_iv/biomedical_engineering.html​ 



6- جامعة هوستن​ 

http://www.egr.uh.edu/bioe
/​ 

7-جامعة سينسناتي

http://www.bme.uc.edu
/​ 

8- جامعة كولورادو​ 

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/academic/sbme
/​ 
جامعة7-Louisiana​ 

http://www.latech.edu/coes/biomedical-engineering
/​ 


بريطانيا​ 


جامعة oxford​ 
http://www.ibme.ox.ac.uk/​ 



ملاحظة هناك بعض الاقسام لم يكتب فيها رابط لان الموقع قيد التطوير​


----------



## هاجوووس (2 أغسطس 2009)

المملكة العربية السعودية
جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالرياض-قسم التكنويوجيا الطبية الحيوية
جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالخرج-قسم التكنويوجيا الطبية الحيوية
جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالمجمعه-قسم التكنويوجيا الطبية الحيوية
جامعة القصيم-كلية العلوم الطبية-قسم التكنويوجيا الطبية الحيوية
الكلية التقنية بالرياض-قسم الأجهزة الطبية (دبلوم)..
جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده -كلية الهندسة- قسم الهندسة الطبية .


----------



## المسيكتابي (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووورين جدا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للاخ مسيكتابي على مروره الكريم واشكر اخي هاجووس على هذه الاضافة وقمت بتعديل المعلومات التي وضعتها وبالمناسبة هذه الاقسام ليست هندسية في هذه الكليات السعودية​ 



جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالرياض-قسم التكنويوجيا الطبيةالحيوية
لم اجد الرابط​​
​





جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالخرج-قسم التقنية الطبية الحيوية​ 

http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/Arabic%20Colleges/AppliedMedicalScienceInAlKharj/Pages/medtechdep.aspx​ 




جامعة الملك سعود-كلية العلوم الطبية بالمجمعه-قسم تقنية الاجهزة الطبية​ 

http://www.ksu.edu.sa/sites/Colleges/Arabic%20Colleges/AppliedMedicalScienceInALMajmah/Pages/m5.aspx​ 




جامعةالقصيم-كلية العلوم الطبية-التطبيقية​ 
http://www.qu.edu.sa/qsm/ui/guest/service*******/index/service*******Index.faces?catId=18&contId=120​ 




وبالنسبة لكلية الهندسة في جدة فلا تحتوي على قسم الهندسة الطبية​ 



وهذه ايضا اضافة عن قسم الهندسة الطبية في كندا​ 





​

كندا​



​



1-جامعة ديفري\البرتا​ 

http://www.devry.edu/degree-programs/college-engineering-information-sciences/biomedical-engineering-technology-about.jsp​ 





2- جامعة كالجاري calgary \ البرتا​ 

http://www.eng.ucalgary.ca/Biomedical/​ 




3-جامعة Saskatchewan​ 

http://www.engr.usask.ca/departments/biomedical/​ 





جامعة mcmaster​ 

http://msbe.mcmaster.ca/​ 





اذا كانت لديكم اي معلومات عن اي جامعة فلا تبخلو في اثراء هذا الموضوع​ 

وشكراً​


----------



## xooxoxo (5 أغسطس 2009)

وبالنسبة لكلية الهندسة في جدة فلا تحتوي على قسم الهندسة الطبية


معاك علاء من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز هندسه طبيه 

الهندسه الطبيه 

بتلاقيها تندرج تحت قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه وهندسة الحاسبات

هذا القسم تتفرع منه اربع تخصصات 

هندسة الكترونيات 
وهندسه قوى والات 
وهندسة حاسبات
وهندسه طبيه 

البرامج المتاحة (المجموعات العلمية)

يخرَّج قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة الحاسبات مهندسين كهربائيين ومهندسي حاسبات في أربعة تخصصات تشرف عليها أربع مجموعات علمية بالقسم هي:

· مجموعة القوى والآلات الكهربائية.

· مجموعة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات الكهربائية.

· مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات.

· مجموعة الهندسة الطبية الحيوية.

مجموعة القوى والآلات الكهربائية

يتركز نشاط هذه المجموعة في المجالين الفرعيين:

§ مجال هندسة القوى الكهربائية، وهو التخصص الهندسي المعني بتوليد ونقل وتوزيع واستغلال الطاقة الكهربائية.

§ مجال هندسة الآلات الكهربائية، وهو التخصص الهندسي الذي يتناول مسألة التحويل المتبادل بين الطاقة الكهربائية والشغل الميكانيكي.

مجموعة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات الكهربائية

تعنى هذه المجموعة بتخصصين فرعيين هما:

§ هندسة الإلكترونيات التي تغطي النبائط والدوائر والنظم والقياسات الإلكترونية.

§ هندسة الاتصالات الكهربائية والتي تتعامل مع الإشارات من ناحية معالجتها وانتقالها وأوساط الانتقال ووسائل كشف الإشارات وتطبيقات النبائط والنظم والدوائر الإلكترونية في مختلف أفرع الاتصالات الكهربائية.

مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات

تختص مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات بكل من الجانب المادي (العتادي) والجانب البرمجي للحاسبات، وكذلك تُعنى بنظم وتطبيقات البرمجيات وشبكات الحاسبات وبتلاحم الحاسبات مع النبائط الإلكترونية وغير الإلكترونية، والنظم المبطنة، والرابوطيات، ونظم التحكم والرؤية، والرسوم الهندسية بواسطة الحاسبات.

مجموعة الهندسة الطبية الحيوية
 
تُعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية.


للتأكد راجع الرابط 

http://engineering.kau.edu.sa/*******.aspx?Site_ID=135&lng=AR&cid=2388&URL=www.kau.edu.sa

تحياتي

اخوكم علاء


----------



## xooxoxo (5 أغسطس 2009)

وبالنسبة لكلية الهندسة في جدة فلا تحتوي على قسم الهندسة الطبية


معاك علاء من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز هندسه طبيه 

الهندسه الطبيه 

بتلاقيها تندرج تحت قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه وهندسة الحاسبات

هذا القسم تتفرع منه اربع تخصصات 

هندسة الكترونيات 
وهندسه قوى والات 
وهندسة حاسبات
وهندسه طبيه 

البرامج المتاحة (المجموعات العلمية)

يخرَّج قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة الحاسبات مهندسين كهربائيين ومهندسي حاسبات في أربعة تخصصات تشرف عليها أربع مجموعات علمية بالقسم هي:

· مجموعة القوى والآلات الكهربائية.

· مجموعة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات الكهربائية.

· مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات.

· مجموعة الهندسة الطبية الحيوية.

مجموعة القوى والآلات الكهربائية

يتركز نشاط هذه المجموعة في المجالين الفرعيين:

§ مجال هندسة القوى الكهربائية، وهو التخصص الهندسي المعني بتوليد ونقل وتوزيع واستغلال الطاقة الكهربائية.

§ مجال هندسة الآلات الكهربائية، وهو التخصص الهندسي الذي يتناول مسألة التحويل المتبادل بين الطاقة الكهربائية والشغل الميكانيكي.

مجموعة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات الكهربائية

تعنى هذه المجموعة بتخصصين فرعيين هما:

§ هندسة الإلكترونيات التي تغطي النبائط والدوائر والنظم والقياسات الإلكترونية.

§ هندسة الاتصالات الكهربائية والتي تتعامل مع الإشارات من ناحية معالجتها وانتقالها وأوساط الانتقال ووسائل كشف الإشارات وتطبيقات النبائط والنظم والدوائر الإلكترونية في مختلف أفرع الاتصالات الكهربائية.

مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات

تختص مجموعة هندسة الحاسبات بكل من الجانب المادي (العتادي) والجانب البرمجي للحاسبات، وكذلك تُعنى بنظم وتطبيقات البرمجيات وشبكات الحاسبات وبتلاحم الحاسبات مع النبائط الإلكترونية وغير الإلكترونية، والنظم المبطنة، والرابوطيات، ونظم التحكم والرؤية، والرسوم الهندسية بواسطة الحاسبات.

مجموعة الهندسة الطبية الحيوية
 
تُعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية.


للتأكد راجع الرابط 
http://engineering.kau.edu.sa/*******.aspx?Site_ID=135&lng=AR&cid=2388&URL=www.kau.edu.sa
تحياتي

اخوكم علاء


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخي على التوضيح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد أبوحبيب (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني اريد منكم المساعده و ارجو ان تفيدوني
أنا الكورس القادم سوف اتخرج من جامعة عمان الأهليه بالأردن هندسة طبيه درجة بكلوريس ( أتمنى لكل الطلبه التخرج )

و سؤالي هو اريد جامعة لكي اكمل بها درجة الماجستير واريد مساعدتكم و افضل ان تكون جامعة خارج الوطن العربي (ليس استهزاء بالجامعات العربيه ولاكن كما تعلمون ان من 99% من الشركات في وطنا العربي يفضلون من هم تخرجو من جامعات غير عربيه على من هم خرجون من جامعات عربيه)
أرجو مساعدتي في اختيار الجامعة لكي اكمل الماجستير


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي انت في اي دولة تحب ان تكمل دراستك؟ حتى يكون نطاق البحث محدد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بوركتم على العلومات ولكم بعض الروابط في الجزائر

www.univ-*usto*.dz جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا وهران فرع الالكترونيك بيو طبي electronique biomedicale
www.univ-*tlemcen*.dz جامعة ابو بكر بلقايدللعلوم الهندسية فرع الهندسةالبيو طبية genie bioedicale


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الاضافة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (17 أغسطس 2009)

في اليمن ​ 1/الجامعه اللبنانية الدولية
http://www.liu.edu.lb/yemens/index.html
2/جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا 
http://www.ust.edu/
طبعا التخصص اجهزا طبية


----------



## فداء (17 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الكرام في فلسطين هناك جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين في مدينة الخليل تدرس تخصص الهندسة الطبية خمس سنوات ولمن يريد المزيد من المعلومات ليدخل على الرابط التالي 
www.ppu.edu 
علما بانها الجامعة الوحيدة التي تدرس الاجهزة الطبية في جامعات فلسطين


----------



## ميامن (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااا لكم والله أستفدت منكم وعرفت أماكن الجامعات اللي تدرس هذا المجاال جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم.....


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

نبي جامعات تدرس الهندسة في دول مثل الهند و تونس و المغرب


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (3 سبتمبر 2009)

احسن مهندس طبي قال:


> نبي جامعات تدرس الهندسة في دول مثل الهند و تونس و المغرب


عندك في الهند جامعة في مدينة بنقلور مش ذاكر اسمها بالضبط بس اتوقع جامعة بنقلور كولج اذا ماخاب ظني


----------



## Eng.bassel (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سوريا*

في سوريا يوجد قسم واحد فقط للهندسة الطبية 

قسم الهندسة الطبية-كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية و الكهربائية - جامعة دمشق
www.damasuniv.shern.net


----------



## sanam (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد تم افتتاح قسم الدبلوم في هندسة الأجهزة الطبية هذا العام في كلية الأمير سلطان العسكرية للعلوم الصحية في الظهران. psmchs.edu.sa


----------



## Elmogrem zazo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة_

_الاخ ضاحب الموضوع شكرا جدا على المعلومات و لكنك نسيت واحدة من أهم الكليات او الاصح المعاهد فى مصر_
_و هو معهدالعالى للهندسة و التكنولجيا بالعاشر من رمضان و هو أفضل معهد و أفضل مكان فى مصر ممكن تتعلم منة هندسة طبية صح علميا و عمليا لو عاوز تعرف عمليا اقولك ,المعهد بيدى تدريب صيفى سنويا لمدة 3 شهور اجبارى على الطلبة لمدة الخمس سنين و بتأخذ مع كل تدريب تنهيه وتنجح فى امتحانة شهادة معتمدة من الشركة او المستشفى اللى اتدربت فيها يعنى بتخلص و معاك 5 شهادات خبرة بخمس اماكن مختلفة ,دة غير انك لما بتخلص بتأخذ شهادة معتمدة من المعهد بخبرة عمل سنتين و معتمدة من الاماكن اللى اتدريت فيها ,كل الكلام ده بيفرق بنسبة 500% لما بتيجى تشتغل و فى خبرتك العملية بجد,بس فى حاجة لازم تعرفها النظرى فى المعهد صعب شوية بس مش مستحيل_
_ولو اى حد عاوز يعرف اى معلومات عن المعهد او نظامة او اى شىء دية نمرة تليفونى للاستفسار_
_0181904545_
_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة_


----------



## lo0za (2 يناير 2010)

السلاااااام عليكم

لو سمحتو ابغى اعرف هل يوجد اقسام هندسة طبية في المملكة العربية السعودية للبنات؟؟

بليييييز افيدوني


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (18 مايو 2010)

*جهد مشكور*

بوركت
وجوزيت
وزوجت
حقيقة معلومات تشكري عليها
فشكر الله لك​


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (19 مايو 2010)

lo0za قال:


> السلاااااام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتو ابغى اعرف هل يوجد اقسام هندسة طبية في المملكة العربية السعودية للبنات؟؟
> 
> بليييييز افيدوني




للاسف لايوجد قسم اجهزه طبيه للبنات في المملكه واتاسف على تاخير هذه المعلومه


----------



## abdullah hasan (28 أغسطس 2011)

الهندسة الطبية الالكترونية في جامعة العلوم و التقانة في السودان


----------



## the king of heart (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*اليمن *

جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا 
http://www.ust.edu/ar


----------



## homi (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السودان:
http://www.ust.edu.sd/page/medical-electronics-engineering جامعة العلوم و التقانة1- 
2-The University of Medical Sciences and Technology
http://www.umst-edu.org/engineering.aspx
3-جامعة الجزيره(السودان-مدني)
كلية الهندسه
قسم  الهندسه  الالكترونيه
تخصص اجهزه طبيه
http://www.gezirauniversity.net/techno/index.htm
4--جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا(السودان)
كلية الهندسه
قسم  الهندسه  الحيويه الطبيه
http://www.sustech.edu


----------

